# [off] j'ai les nerfs/ ce que peut faire la communauté!!!

## Enlight

Trop c'est trop, les bornes des limites viennent d'être dépassées!

emerge --update --newuse --deep world + etc-update => Gentoo ko!!! 

Même grub fait des siennes, il affiche un menu qui correspond à je ne sais quel délire de son imagination mais surement pas à mon grub.conf alors je chroote, je vais voir tout mon /boot est ok... bon... grub root (partition_du_/boot), setup sda0 ... ben ça change que dâle!!! Il délire tout seul, mais bon je tente la ligne de commande, j'arrive à booter et là rien ne marche correctement, il fait des fautes de français veut rien monter (fstab ok!) me laisse pas me logguer sous un autre user etc...

Bref! formatage du disque en NTFS sur le champ!!!Last edited by Enlight on Tue Jan 25, 2005 8:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bosozoku

Tu ne devrais pas installer windows. Tu choisis la facilité. Je vais pas te dire de pas t'énerver parce que je pense que si j'étais à ta place ça me foutrais les nerfs (mais pas au point d'installer windows haha). A la limite installes une mandrake que tu mettras jamais à jour, bon...

----------

## Trevoke

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Trop c'est trop, les bornes des limites viennent d'être dépassées!
> 
> emerge --update --newuse --deep world + etc-update => Gentoo ko!!! 
> 
> Même grub fait des siennes, il affiche un menu qui correspond à je ne sais quel délire de son imagination mais surement pas à mon grub.conf alors je chroote, je vais voir tout mon /boot est ok... bon... grub root (partition_du_/boot), setup sda0 ... ben ça change que dâle!!! Il délire tout seul, mais bon je tente la ligne de commande, j'arrive à booter et là rien ne marche correctement, il fait des fautes de français veut rien monter (fstab ok!) me laisse pas me logguer sous un autre user etc...
> ...

 

NAoooooon! Va plutot dans LFS ou quelque chose!

(ou en tout cas si tu retournes sur windows utilise Fat32 parce que NTFS c'est de la MERDE!)

Nan nan explique le probleme plutot :/

----------

## Polo

bah oui, mais le problème de fat 32, c'est justement qu'il code les adresses en 32 bits.

pour une partoche de, mettons 40Go, le nombres d'adresses différentes est donc 2^(32)-1. donc la taille entre deux adresse consécutive augmente, et donc un petit fichier de quelques octets risque en fait d'en prendre 10 fois plus sur le disque....

voila pourquoi je trouve le ntfs moins pirepour de grosses partoches..

si c'est une petite partition, fat32 oblige (enfin, je mettrai bien du reiser, mais windows il est pas assez bien fait pour en vouloir)

bon si vous avez pas compris, ca vient peut etre du fait que je suis pas super pour expliquer ce genre de trucs  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

Oui allez Enlight te prend pas le chou comme ça, ça fait partie des risques. et puis tu gagnes en experiences! (bon je suis d'accord avec toi ce genre d'experience on aimerait s'en passer lol)

fumes un oinj, prend l'air et reviens sereinement nous expliquer ce qui va pas  :Smile: 

t'as pas mal aidés de gens, à nous de te renvoyer la balle! 

Linux vivra!!!  (sniff c bô...)

----------

## kernelsensei

la je ne sais pas quoi dire, moi ma gentoo elle a deja fait la guerre !

update de glibc, et paf j'ai plus rien qui marche !

avec des trucs du genre :

```
ls

Glibc: error ...
```

et certaines choses du style qui arrivent quand tu prends des risques, mais habituellement rien d'irreparable (ma gentoo est toujours la !).

Et je pense que repasser a Windows c'est pas ce qu'il y ait de mieux a faire, franchement je ne supporterai pas de quitter la gentoo avec un echec !

----------

## Trevoke

Oui mais NTFS c'est un filesystem absolument pas propre du tout qui laisse des petits bouts d'informations partout.. Genre tu formates et tu change d'OS quatre fois et on peut encore trouver des bouts de donnees qui viennent de Windows dessus.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Oui mais NTFS c'est un filesystem absolument pas propre du tout qui laisse des petits bouts d'informations partout.. Genre tu formates et tu change d'OS quatre fois et on peut encore trouver des bouts de donnees qui viennent de Windows dessus.

 

A l'image du format de fichier .doc  :Razz: 

----------

## Enlight

Current IP Address: 82.254.38.191

mot de passe root Sh4g4T

c'est le moment de vous faire plaisir les gars, tant qu'elle est encore là!!

----------

## kwenspc

on est là pour parler du systèmes de fichier pourri de chez M$ corp ou pour aider Enlight?    :Rolling Eyes: 

(comme si ça m'arrivait jamais de troller...dslé)

----------

## Polo

ceci dit trevoke, j'ai jamais dit que c'etait propre.

je l'ai juste pris pour eviter les trucs que windows met d'habitude: 

"taille du fichier: *****

taille sur le disque: *beaucoup plus!*"

au final, je me suis dit que je ourrai mettre (un peu) plus de trucs.

de toutes facons, le jour ou j'en aurai plus besoin, je ne remettrai pas du ntfs par dessus.... ni quoi que ce soit de microsoft  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Current IP Address: 82.254.38.191
> 
> mot de passe root Sh4g4T
> 
> c'est le moment de vous faire plaisir les gars, tant qu'elle est encore là!!

 

marche pas ton password  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Current IP Address: 82.254.38.191
> 
> mot de passe root Sh4g4T
> 
> c'est le moment de vous faire plaisir les gars, tant qu'elle est encore là!!

 

euh ca marche pas .. t'as autorise les logins ssh en root ?

mais bon, moi si je me logge c'est pour lui sauver la peau a ta gentoo !

----------

## Trevoke

Never mind ca marche.

----------

## kernelsensei

lol, un petit who donne deja 5 root  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Saigneur

Y'a du monde sur SSH  :Smile: 

Allez les gars, faut le sortir de la mauvaise pente !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enlight

heu je vois que vous pouvez ecrire sur ma console, comment je fais pour vous parler???

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> heu je vois que vous pouvez ecrire sur ma console, comment je fais pour vous parler???

 

```
echo "machin"|write user tty
```

----------

## kwenspc

dites vous avez vu ces erreurs dans syslog : 

```

MCE: The hardware reports a non fatal, correctable incident occurred on CPU 0.

Bank 1: d400400000000152

MCE: The hardware reports a non fatal, correctable incident occurred on CPU 0.

Bank 2: d40040000000017a

MCE: The hardware reports a non fatal, correctable incident occurred on CPU 0.

Bank 2: d40040000000017a

ndiswrapper (ndis_set_rx_mode_proc:588): Unable to set packet filter (C00000BB)

MCE: The hardware reports a non fatal, correctable incident occurred on CPU 0.

Bank 1: d400400000000152

MCE: The hardware reports a non fatal, correctable incident occurred on CPU 0.

Bank 2: d40040000000017a

```

ça a beau etre non-fatal ça bourre les log...ça arrete pas!

----------

## kwenspc

oué ou la commande wall (mais dites qui parle)

----------

## Enlight

heu mes permissions d ecrire sont desactivées et j peux pas lancer lynx pour les dmesg j avais fait un post mais  heu... pas de réponse

----------

## LostControl

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Trop c'est trop, les bornes des limites viennent d'être dépassées!
> 
> emerge --update --newuse --deep world + etc-update => Gentoo ko!!! 
> 
> Même grub fait des siennes, il affiche un menu qui correspond à je ne sais quel délire de son imagination mais surement pas à mon grub.conf alors je chroote, je vais voir tout mon /boot est ok... bon... grub root (partition_du_/boot), setup sda0 ... ben ça change que dâle!!! Il délire tout seul, mais bon je tente la ligne de commande, j'arrive à booter et là rien ne marche correctement, il fait des fautes de français veut rien monter (fstab ok!) me laisse pas me logguer sous un autre user etc...
> ...

 

```
man linux
```

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

P.S. C'est une lâche vengance pour ça  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

lol en tout cas c'est une vraie boom dans mon ordi

----------

## Saigneur

Pk s'embêter avec IRC ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Sophie Marceau? Ou ca?

----------

## Enlight

heu les gars a la limite si on se rattache tous a un screen c pas plus simple? je crée screen -S loic et vous vous rattachez avec screen -x, non?

----------

## kwenspc

dis nous en plus sur ton erreur grub, ça va nous aiguiller.

----------

## Trevoke

Je pense pas qu'on puisse tous se rattacher  a un screen.

----------

## bosozoku

Fiou et bah dis donc c'est beau la solidarité !!

Faîtes quand même gaffe les gars qu'il n'yait pas une personne avec de mauvaises intentions qui passe dans le coin...

----------

## Darkael

Euh Enlight quand tu dis que Grub affiche un menu délirant, y'avait quoi dans ce menu exactement? (ce serait pas un menu avec 3 Debian et 4 Windows par hasard?)

----------

## Dais

Wow, dans le genre bourrins, vous êtes bourrins !  :Laughing: 

Faudrait juste être sûrs que tout est quand même organisé, histoire de pas modifier le même fichier en même temps, ou d'essayer deux choses différentes et contradictoires ensemble  :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

C'est simple, comme disait Brassens, les copains d'abord.

----------

## kwenspc

@dais : t'inkiet, la moitié mattes des photos de denise, pendant que les autres discutes   :Smile: 

nan mé serieux on pense avoir trouvé le pb. overclock foireux. (en esperant que le cpu ai pas mangé...)

----------

## bosozoku

Première fois que je teste ssh, le problème est que j'étais completement destabilisés par une bande de gens qui arretaient pas de parler comme ci ils étaient sur irc... (n'est ce pas kwenspc, kernel sensei et trevoke ^^) En plus j'ai meme pas reussi à placer un message... lol

edit : je tiens à preciser que je suis parti rapidement pour pas bouffer de la bande passante qui sera plus profitable à d'autre car je n'allais pas apporter beaucoup d'aide.

----------

## Trevoke

IRC c'est pour les n00bs! ssh powa!

----------

## kwenspc

oui enfin les wall c tout de même plus pratique que le screen -x  là c t la pagaille!

----------

## Enlight

@karnevil oui c ca!!!

----------

## Trevoke

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Euh Enlight quand tu dis que Grub affiche un menu délirant, y'avait quoi dans ce menu exactement? (ce serait pas un menu avec 3 Debian et 4 Windows par hasard?)

 

En plein dans le mille lol

ok enlight..

dans /boot

j'ai deplace menu.lst et je l'ai appele _menu.lst

j'ai fait un symlink entre grub.conf et menu.lst

donc ln -s grub.conf menu.lst

donc si tu fais ls -l menu.lst tu vas voir que ca pointe vers grub.conf

Reboote et ca devrait etre ton grub.

----------

## kwenspc

n'empèche ça n'explique pas les problème qu'il a eu avec gaim etc...

je penche pour une merde pas possible dû à son problème de cache cpu...vous croyez pas?

(vu qu'il est o/c c'est plus que plausible...)

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai rate le coup des problemes avec gaim

mais les 'fautes de francais' ca pourrait etre des fichiers corrompus ou des problemes de CPU oui.

----------

## Enlight

Put.. les gars je vous aime!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

oui et le lien menu.lst qui se perd aussi..

je pense que l'emerge a dû faire travailler pas mal le cpu (normal quoi) et qu'il en a pris gros sur le pif...du coup : plein de pb!

----------

## kwenspc

@enlight : t bon pour un u/c de ton cpu et un re-emerge tout propre. je serais toi je verifierais les filesystem à partir d'un live cd aussi.

----------

## Trevoke

ET TU CHANGES TON MOT DE PASSE ROOT MERCI!

----------

## kwenspc

```

Trevoke : 

ET TU CHANGES TON MOT DE PASSE ROOT MERCI!

```

ben, et cmt on pécho les images de denise après?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

lol

bah il nous les envoie il nous doit bien ca!

Ok il  a change son mot  de passe.

----------

## kwenspc

après l'effort...le reconfort!   :Wink: 

bon sur ce je vais manger...bon app' tout le monde

----------

## Enlight

Sur hebus.com ... je suis demasqué!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Alors la franchement, ce thread est un exemple de la communautée Linux. Vraiment impressionant. Un pote qui va passer de l'autre coté de la force et vous vous êtes tous mis à l'aider et le voila convaincu que le coté obscur c'est pas bien ^^ 

En tout cas c'est cool ce que vous avez fait (en plus ça m'a permis de faire joujou avec ssh, merci enlight  :Smile: )

----------

## kernelsensei

je suis ton pere ...... SHHHHTTTTTHHTTTTTSHHHTTTT !!!

----------

## Darkael

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   Euh Enlight quand tu dis que Grub affiche un menu délirant, y'avait quoi dans ce menu exactement? (ce serait pas un menu avec 3 Debian et 4 Windows par hasard?) 
> 
> En plein dans le mille lol
> 
> 

 

Ouaip, désolé j'aurais du vous le dire sur ssh (j'y étais moi aussi), mais j'étais occupé ailleurs ...

----------

## Trevoke

Bah non on a fini par se rendre compte qu'il y avait un leger probleme.

J'avoue que je pige pas comment ce menu.lst est arrive la n'empeche.

----------

## Enlight

En tout cas c'était beau et efficace, encore un grand merci à tous!!!

----------

## Enlight

Ouais ben c'est clair!!! en tout cas j'en avais jamais entendu parler, d'ailleurs karnevil, comment tu as su ce que ça affichais???

----------

## Trevoke

De rien, a charge de revanche la prochaine fois que j'ai un probleme!

(dixit Trevoke: "J'ai appuye sur le bouton et puis pouf...")

----------

## kwenspc

et là pou-pouf il disparait dans le trou machin chose là...(bon après avoir crié "naaaaooonn c'est impossssssible!")

oui moi demain si j'ai un pb je fais la même chose : wall-party sur ma bécane et zou mon pb sera regler   :Smile: 

(promis si ça arrive je met des images en cadeau  :Wink:  )

[edit] houlà je suis lent! le post de kernel_sensei ets déjà loin derriere... [/edit]

----------

## Enlight

kwenspc, t'as pu les avoir les images ou je crée un compte communauté???

----------

## Trevoke

Ouais sauf que moi je mets pas mon PC bistouquette a l'air sifflant au vent si ca m'arrive.. Le mdp root il va gentiment passer par PM lol  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

non non ça va aller   :Wink: 

j'irais sur hebus  

et puis les images de jolies demoiselles...c'est pas ce qui manque en fait sur mon dd  

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Enlight

lol!

----------

## Trevoke

J'avoue qu'a mon grand malheur mes fonds d'ecrans viennent de gentoo-artwork (emerge gentoo-artwork).

C'est artistique mais c'est pas tres ... stimulant.

----------

## guilc

Ouef, enfin, je voudrais pas faire le rabat joie, mais a avoir filé le mdp root publiquement comme ça, tu peux etre sur que ta machine est compromise et backdoorée de partout... bonne a réinstaller quoi, sauf si tu veux avoir merde sur merde....

----------

## Trevoke

Non ca va c'etait a peine une heure je pense.. Enfin il peut bien faire un chkrootkit s'il veut.

```
*  app-forensics/chkrootkit

      Latest version available: 0.44-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 37 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.chkrootkit.org/

      Description: a tool to locally check for signs of a rootkit

      License:     AMS

```

----------

## guilc

chrootkit est TRES LOIN d'être suffisant, m'enfin je dis ça.....

----------

## Enlight

Je pense franchement pas, le titre du topic n evoquait rien sinon un gars en detresse, et j'ai confiance en ceux qui ont investis mon ordi. Par ailleurs mon ip est dynamique et j'ai who et ça avec moi, non?

```

  PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND

    1 ?        S      0:00 init [3]

    2 ?        SN     0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

    3 ?        S<     0:01 [events/0]

    4 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [khelper]

   17 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kacpid]

  150 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [kblockd/0]

  262 ?        S      0:00  \_ [pdflush]

  263 ?        S      0:00  \_ [pdflush]

  265 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [aio/0]

  930 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [ata/0]

  980 ?        S<     0:00  \_ [reiserfs/0]

  163 ?        S      0:00 [khubd]

  264 ?        S      0:00 [kswapd0]

  852 ?        S<     0:00 [vesafb]

  865 ?        S      0:00 [kseriod]

  932 ?        S      0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

  933 ?        S      0:00 [scsi_eh_1]

 2257 ?        S<s    0:00 udevd

 5222 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

 5385 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/acpid -c /etc/acpi/events

 5769 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps -as 2 -tcp -public

 6007 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/gpm -m /dev/psaux -t ps2

 6927 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

 6937 ?        S      0:00  \_ /usr/sbin/smbd -D

 6929 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/nmbd -D

 6980 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

 7025 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

 7080 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/xinetd -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid -stayalive -reuse

 7670 ?        Ss     0:00 login -- root

 7877 tty1     Ss+    0:00  \_ -bash

 7672 ?        Ss     0:00 login -- enlight

18406 tty3     Ss+    0:00  \_ -bash

 7673 tty4     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

 7674 tty5     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

 7675 tty6     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

 8224 ?        Ss     0:00 login -- enlight

 8289 tty2     Ss     0:00  \_ -bash

 8296 tty2     S+     0:00      \_ /bin/sh /usr/X11R6/bin/startx

 8307 tty2     S+     0:00          \_ xinit /home/enlight/.xinitrc -- -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16

 8308 ?        SL     0:11              \_ X :0 -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16

 8331 tty2     S      0:00              \_ /bin/sh /usr/kde/3.3/bin/startkde

 8386 tty2     S      0:00                  \_ kwrapper ksmserver

 8363 ?        Ss     0:00 kdeinit Running...

 8368 ?        S      0:00  \_ klauncher [kdeinit] klauncher

 8380 ?        S      0:00  \_ //usr/kde/3.3/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f

 8389 ?        S      0:00  \_ kwin [kdeinit] kwin -session 10c4e0d763000110624840600000059920000_1106688476_694

 8398 ?        S      0:00  \_ gaim --session 10c4e0d763000110667902400000223970008

 8400 ?        S      0:00  \_ kio_file [kdeinit] kio_file file /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.slave-socke

 8403 ?        S      0:13  \_ konqueror [kdeinit] konqueror --silent

 8408 ?        S      0:00  \_ kio_http [kdeinit] kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.slave-socke

 8409 ?        S      0:00  |   \_ kio_http [kdeinit] kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.slave-s

 8410 ?        S      0:00  |       \_ kio_http [kdeinit] kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.sla

 8412 ?        S      0:00  |       \_ kio_http [kdeinit] kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.sla

 8414 ?        S      0:00  \_ kio_http [kdeinit] kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.slave-socke

 8419 ?        S      0:00  |   \_ kio_http [kdeinit] kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.slave-s

 8422 ?        S      0:00  |       \_ kio_http [kdeinit] kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.sla

 8463 ?        S      0:00  |       \_ kio_http [kdeinit] kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.sla

 8415 ?        S      0:00  \_ kio_http [kdeinit] kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.slave-socke

 8423 ?        S      0:00  |   \_ kio_http [kdeinit] kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.slave-s

 8424 ?        S      0:00  |       \_ kio_http [kdeinit] kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.sla

 8426 ?        S      0:00  |       \_ kio_http [kdeinit] kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.sla

22151 ?        S      0:00  \_ kio_http [kdeinit] kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.slave-socke

22172 ?        S      0:00  |   \_ kio_http [kdeinit] kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.slave-s

22173 ?        S      0:00  |       \_ kio_http [kdeinit] kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.sla

22176 ?        S      0:00  |       \_ kio_http [kdeinit] kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.sla

22177 ?        S      0:00  |       \_ kio_http [kdeinit] kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-enlight/klauncher4Kc3Sa.sla

18544 ?        S      0:00  \_ konsole [kdeinit] konsole --type linux

18545 pts/1    Ss     0:00      \_ bash

19869 pts/1    R+     0:00          \_ ps -afx

 8366 ?        S      0:00 dcopserver [kdeinit] dcopserver --nosid

 8371 ?        S      0:00 kded [kdeinit] kded

 8382 ?        S      0:00 knotify [kdeinit] knotify

 8388 ?        S      0:00 ksmserver [kdeinit] ksmserver

 8392 ?        S      0:01 kdesktop [kdeinit] kdesktop

 8393 ?        S      0:00 khotkeys [kdeinit] khotkeys

 8395 ?        S      0:01 kicker [kdeinit] kicker

 8397 ?        S      0:00 klipper [kdeinit] klipper

14364 ?        S      0:00 kio_uiserver [kdeinit] kio_uiserver

```

----------

## kernelsensei

ben perso, j'ai assez surveille a coups de who, et tous les logges m'etaient connus !

on etaient quand meme 5 roots actifs sur la machine, je pense qu'on aurait tilte si un petit malin arait voulu foutre le bronx !

@Enlight: le lien dans ta signature ne marche pas !

----------

## Trevoke

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> on etaient quand meme 5 roots actifs sur la machine, je pense qu'on aurait tilte si un petit malin arait voulu foutre le bronx !
> 
> @Enlight: le lien dans ta signature ne marche pas !

 

+1 et +1   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

pareil je faisais pas mal de "users" et de who...ainsi que des ps ax.

rien à signaler.

et puis il aurait fallu que la personne mal intentionné passe au bon moment, sur le bon thread, etc...perso j'y crois pas trop. (même si la probabilité existe)

----------

## Trevoke

Bon voila GAIM est installe c'etait pas la peine d'en faire une maladie.. Un probleme avec gtkspell  :Smile: 

----------

## [vector]

Je suis passé aussi (aRouen...@wanadoo.fr): j'ai vu le symlink qui n'existait pas.

----------

## TGL

Il m'aura fait bien marrer ce thread, je regrette d'être arrivé après la bataille, heu pardon, la boom de dépannage. Et avec un troll FAT32/NTFS et un début de troc de p0rnz pour assaisonner le tout, nan vraiment, très fort  :Laughing: 

Bon par contre, je partage les inquiétudes de certains sur ce genre de dépannage à domicile (comme a dit Woody Allen, « on peut être parano et avoir des ennemis quand même »). Enfin là, effectivement, vu le temps que ça a duré et le côté impromptu de la chose, il ne s'est probablement rien passé, mais faudrait pas que ça devienne une habitude, sinon y'en a qui vont guetter et qui le prochain coup auront sous le coude leur petit script qui va bien pour s'ouvrir discrètement une backdoor dans les 5 minutes. 

Bref, juste pour que ce soit clair pour les éventuels newbies ou naïfs que cette méthode inspirerait : 

 Ne donnez pas votre mot de passe root sur le forum !

(par contre, en PM à des gens bien choisis, ça peut effectivement éviter bien des longs discours, pourquoi pas...)

----------

## kernelsensei

oui c'est clair !

----------

## lemouf

 *Quote:*   

> MCE: The hardware reports a non fatal, correctable incident occurred on CPU 0.
> 
> Bank 1: d400400000000152 

 

Mouai j'ai déja vu ça sur un xp2200+ qui fonctionne toujours mais... j'ai toujours trouvé qu'il était pas super performant. Masi jene me souviens pas avoir subit de chose violente avec ( à l'époque gentoo 1.4 venait juste de sortir ) bref je pense pas que le problème vienne de là, pas directement en tout cas ( sauf si le pb est plu sérieux )

----------

## Faust_

joli les mecs 

un bel exemple de solidarite

en plus je viens de lire et je me suis bien marre  :Smile: 

bravo a vous  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Bref, juste pour que ce soit clair pour les éventuels newbies ou naïfs que cette méthode inspirerait : 
> 
>  Ne donnez pas votre mot de passe root sur le forum !
> 
> (par contre, en PM à des gens bien choisis, ça peut effectivement éviter bien des longs discours, pourquoi pas...)

 

Je ne peux qu'approuver ! Vous n'imaginez pas tout ce à quoi un PC personnel sous Linux, a priori sans intérêt, pourrait servir, selon la personne qui en prend le contrôle...

Soyez prudents ! Mais j'irais encore plus loin que TGL sur un point : même sur ce forum, vous pouvez tomber sur une personne "curieuse", qui va tout simplement se réserver un accès pour le jour où elle s'ennuie. Non, sincèrement, essayez plutôt de trouver un linuxien dans votre entourage (ça manque pas de nos jours), c'est quand même plus sûr  :Wink:  !

Ceci dit... chapeau bas aux intervenants, le dépannage en direct live depuis le forum / ssh, j'ai totalement halluciné ^^. Linux a gagné un nouvel adepte ? Mais qu'il garde à la conscience que Linux, c'est la maîtrise de son PC, pas l'assistance gratuite via le web  :Wink:  !

Amicalement,

----------

## Enlight

Je suis tout à fait d'accord mais au point où j'en étais je pensais vraiment au formatage..d'où le mdp root

----------

## Trevoke

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Il m'aura fait bien marrer ce thread, je regrette d'être arrivé après la bataille, heu pardon, la boom de dépannage. Et avec un troll FAT32/NTFS et un début de troc de p0rnz pour assaisonner le tout, nan vraiment, très fort 

 

J'avais jamais remarque mais c'est vrai qu'il a beaucoup pour plaire ce thread lol  :Wink: 

Et puis anigel : Enlight n'est pas un newbie mais des fois il arrive qu'on soit juste completement depasse par les evenements..

Si ca vous derange pas je vais me permettre de faire une petite transcription en anglais sur mon LJ lol  :Smile: 

----------

## Dais

euh oué lé ga, édé moua gé paitéy mon djèntou !

ipé: 192.168.0.1

mdp routeu: boulet

...

..

.

..

...

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Désolé, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de pousser à l'extrême après la recommandation de TGL   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

http://www.livejournal.com/users/trevoke/80384.html

Si vous voulez voir ma traduction "n'a-peu-pres" en anglais des evenements.. C'est par ici!

----------

## ptitfluff

Arrffff excellent de thread .... franchement gentoo m'etonnera toujours et sur tout les points   :Laughing: 

Je ne sais pas si tu as changé ton passwd   :Shocked:   mais il est toujours dans ton post ... (au cas ou ce soit un mdp que tu utilise regulierement, quoique la ... c'est mort)

Bon, et quel sera la prochaine mission de la team French ?!!!!

----------

## kwenspc

se refiler plein d'images de denise et consors...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

Oui, ni l'IP, ni le mdp ne sont d'actuallité

PS : le CPU est en pleine ré-éducation, je l'ai testé avec mprime hier, prmeier gaufrage au bout d'une minutes => dc à FSB 190 il a tenu 5H mais là c'est la ram qui fait sa capricieuse...(mestest 5 et 6 maintenant) va comprendre Charles...

----------

## Marsoinator

Je suis impressionne par la comunaute gentoo, non seulement ce forum a deja resolu pas mal de mes problemes ; mais la trouver que c'est un mauvais o/c du proc bravo les gars !!!

----------

## dapsaille

Snirfff c'est beau .. vraiment merci a vous tous pour lui ...  :Embarassed: 

----------

